# Eficiente vs. eficaz



## moura

Olá a todos,

Num texto inglês económico surge a distinção entre "efficiency" e "effectiveness", dizendo o autor ser esta última a que verdadeiramente interessa na gestão de tempo. Normalmente os dicionários dão sinónimos muito comuns aos dois termos, por isso gostaria de ouvir a V. opinião sobre as diferenças de eficiente vs. eficaz.

_texto:_
_Nesta semana, trabalhou 70 horas, percorreu cerca de 2.000 quilómetros de carro e visitou 37 clientes? Acha que teve um desempenho notável? _

_Na verdade, os objectivos atingidos com esse tipo de esforço são questionáveis. Mais do que eficiência/ser eficiente (efficiency) , aquilo que importa, na verdade, é a eficácia (effectiveness). _

Pesquisei ainda nas threads do WRF inglês e cheguei a esta definição aqui: 
_Effectiveness is very similar to efficiency, but the measure is related to some enterprise objective rather than the technical quality of output. For example, one common indicator of effectiveness is related to customer satisfaction rather than output. Therefore the effectiveness measure of a business process can be indicated by the resource inputs needed to produce a level of an enterprise objective._


----------



## Vanda

A gente luta com estes termos há séculos, né? Neste artigo (de um professor) há uma explicação sobre as palavras: eficiente, eficaz, efetivo.
Uma vez alguém me explicou nestes termos: alguém é eficiente, algo é eficaz.


----------



## moura

Julgo que sim, Vandinha. Quando isto me apareceu, a sensação automática foi como aquele almoço mal digerido (havia alguma coisa não resolvida cá dentro da cabeça...) 

Obrigada pela dica. Agora já estou a pensar no 'binómio' : eficiência vs. efectividade.

O problema é que eficiência segundo os 2 dicionários que consultei é eficácia; e eficácia é...eficiência... (também).
edit: Pelo que efectividade pode ser a forma de desempate.


----------



## Outsider

«Eficiência» e «eficácia» são sinónimos na linguagem corrente, mas em gestão têm sentidos técnicos distintos. Pessoalmente, prefiro traduzir _effectiveness/effective_ como _eficácia/eficaz_. Mas não sei que tradução é mais usada pelas pessoas da área.

«Efectivo» existe em português também, mas com o sentido de «real», «factual», se bem me lembro. «Efectividade» parece-me um anglicismo algo desajeitado, que corre o risco de se confundir com «afectividade».


----------



## Benvindo

Tenho por mim - uma definição um tanto pessoal - que ser eficiente é realizar uma dada tarefa no prazo mínimo possível, e ser eficaz ... é dar conta de um problema. Exemplo:
a) "O homem da companhia dedetizadora aplicou o mata-baratas nos 4 andares do prédio em meia hora." Foi eficiente, realizou a tarefa que tinha em mãos num tempo curto, mas pode não ter matado uma barata sequer (quem sabe se não usou água com açúcar no lugar do veneno baraticida?)
b) "A garotinha matou a barata com uma chinelada." E resolveu o problema, foi eficaz.
Não sei se corresponde às definições de dicionário!
BV


----------



## moura

Obrigada Out e BV.

Falando francamente estava descansada com a minha "efectividade", mas a obervação do Out balançou-me. Este livro fala muito em "balance", pelo que me saiu o balançar como sinónimo de repensar  

Por outro lado, a explicação do BV tem tudo a ver com o exemplo prático que o autor dá e com o desenvolvimento a seguir.
Só tenho algum receio que os leitores não conheçam tão bem essas duas concretizações práticas.

De qualquer forma, acho que irei regressar ao eficiente vs. eficaz, com uma nota ao editor sobre a alternativa do "efectividade".

P.s. E achei imensa graça ao exemplo da garotinha eheheh


----------



## andlima

A distinção que eu conhecia, no jargão administrativo, é mais ou menos a que foi dada pelo Benvindo. Um funcionário que cumpre o que tem que cumprir é eficaz; um funcionário capaz de executar as tarefas de um modo melhor (mais rápido, mais econômico) é mais eficiente. Para ilustrar: um sujeito que faz tudo aquilo que se propõe a fazer, mas com elevados gastos de dinheiro e de tempo é eficaz e ineficiente; alguém que poucas vezes obtém o resultado satisfatório, mas é veloz e econômico é ineficaz e eficiente.


----------



## moura

Obrigada Andlima, a você também


----------



## MOC

Eu concordo com Andlima e com o Benvindo. Em contextos de gestão, o termo eficácia é utilizado como a capacidade de desempenhar determinada função, enquanto eficiência é a capacidade de fazê-lo utilizando o mínimo de recursos (tempo, dinheiro, mão de obra...) possível.


----------



## moura

Obrigada meus amigos. Já está alterado (desde ontem )


----------



## Portvcale

Estou com *Benvindo*, mas com uma diferençazinha.

Eficiência - executar/criar algo, com os resultados desejados, mas gastando o menor tempo possível e/ou utilizando a menor quantidade de recusos possível.

Eficácia - executar/criar algo, com os resultados desejados, mas sem necessariamente ser no menor tempo possível e/ou utilizando a menor quantidade de recursos possível.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Uma vez alguém me explicou da seguinte maneira e a repasso agora.
Uma pessoa é:
- eficiente: quando faz bem as coisas.
- eficaz: quando faz as coisas bem (implicitamente, antes ou até o prazo estipulado).


----------



## moura

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Uma vez alguém me explicou da seguinte maneira e a repasso agora.
> Uma pessoa é:
> - eficiente: quando que faz bem as coisas.
> - eficaz: quando que faz as coisas bem (implicitamente, antes ou até o prazo estipulado).


 

Engraçado. O autor que estou a traduzir também fala nesse binómio (right things vs. things right)


----------



## Outsider

"Coisas certas" contra "coisas bem".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outsider said:


> "Coisas certas" contra "coisas bem".


É, pode ser...

Fazer as coisas certas = ser eficiente
Fazer as coisas bem = ser eficaz

É bem achado. _Si non è vero, è bene trovato_.


----------



## arbilab

Apologies if this has already been said.

Efficiency places more emphasis upon the merit of the process.
Effectiveness places more emphasis upon the merit of the result.

(From background in physics.)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

arbilab said:


> Apologies if this has already been said.
> 
> Efficiency places more emphasis upon the merit of the process.
> Effectiveness places more emphasis upon the merit of the result.
> 
> (From background in physics.)




I liked that.


----------



## Frajola

I think that it all comes down to the words these terms collocate with.

For example, I would probably not talk about an *efficient ad campaign, but rather an effective ad campaign. By the same token, an efficient appliance for some reason sounds more natural to me than an effective appliance, though one may argue that the latter is a plausible combination. 

I believe that the usage of words is more subtle and complex than a fool-proof, one-size-fits-all sort of explanation. And this reasoning seems to apply to the Portuguese language as well.


----------



## arbilab

Yes. The same washing machine can be very effective at cleaning (the result), and very inefficient in use of resources (the process).


----------



## Frajola

arbilab said:


> Yes. The same washing machine can be very effective at cleaning (the result), and very inefficient in use of resources (the process).


----------

